# Need advice on cheap Charles Daly shotguns



## Poo Bear (Apr 5, 2006)

Walmart has semi-auto for about $300. Is this a good product for the money? Is it a Chinese import or what? This is a good bit cheaper than other auto-loaders on the market.


----------



## Poo Bear (Apr 5, 2006)

I just did a search and got exactly the variety of responses I predicted....everything from you get what you pay for to they are very good for the price. BTW, these guns are made in Turkey.


----------



## Jriley (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine patterns very well, but I've had feeding problems. It's an okay value for the money.


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 13, 2006)

I have had one about 5 years now and never had a problem with it.  Shoots well, feeds well, has never jamed.  I am very happy with mine.


----------



## Dub (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm not too savy with shotguns...I've got an "all purpose" Franchi I12 that fits my limited shotgun use.

My brother in law, however, is a tremendous shotgun enthusiast.  He has a dozen or so...autoloaders, over and unders, etc.  Most of them are high dollar guns that I suspect have never been out of his house.

The one gun that he uses more than anything else, however is a Charles Daly camo pump.  He says it's become his goto gun.  He's not scared to bang it around in the bottom of a boat and etc.

I have no idea about the semiauto.


----------



## TreeFrog (Apr 13, 2006)

I've used a Charles Daly auto my dad bought at Wal-Mart.  It's a good gun and to my knowledge he hasn't had ANY problems with it.  I used it on a squirrel hunt and it really shot well for me.  Shotguns are all about fit and that gun and I worked well together.


----------

